# Working names or upcoming products?



## AudreyNicole (Jun 24, 2008)

I was surfing ebay and came across a seller that has a lipglass that is supposedly from the upcoming Ungaro collaboration.  Anyway, she has these too, and I had never heard of them, so I am wondering if they are old and listed under working names, or if they are upcoming... anyone know?

Atmosphere (I know there is Atmospheric w/Blue Storm but this looks darker)






Blue Storm





Ice Scape





Silver Blossom


----------



## SBluvsMAC (Jun 24, 2008)

They look like the lippies from Blue Storm to me.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 24, 2008)

I have no clue but I WANT


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2008)

they look hot!  i dont think these were with blue storm.. i cant remember a silver gloss in that collection


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SBluvsMAC* 

 
_They look like the lippies from Blue Storm to me._

 
That was my first thought too, but Ice Scape looks lighter than Lull and Atmosphere looks really dark.  Blue Storm could have been the working name for Atmospheric, as they look similar.  Silver Blossom looks like Lightning.  It's a good possibility, but I am hoping someone can confirm one way or another


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_they look hot!  i dont think these were with blue storm.. i cant remember a silver gloss in that collection_

 
There was, it was called Lightning.  It kind of looks like Pas-de-Deux from Danse, but a brighter silver.

I was thinking they could be from the Ungaro collection too, since there has been alot of talk of pastel shades in that collection


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 24, 2008)

Paging MAC_Whore!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Paging MAC_Whore!_

 





 She is hanging around the color stories board.  I hope she comes this way soon.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 24, 2008)

Yo!

Blue Storm: 

Lightning - White silver with silver sparkle (frost) (LE)
Lull - Pink lilac (frost) (LE)
Atmospheric - Rich grape with red and gold pearl (LE) 

Looking at my LGs and dig pics from that collection, it really looks like 3 of those are the 3 from Blue Storm.  It is hard to say for sure with the differences that lighting and monitors make.  The forth, I dunno?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yo!

Blue Storm: 

Lightning - White silver with silver sparkle (frost) (LE)
Lull - Pink lilac (frost) (LE)
Atmospheric - Rich grape with red and gold pearl (LE) 

Looking at my LGs and dig pics from that collection, it really looks like 3 of those are the 3 from Blue Storm.  It is hard to say for sure with the differences that lighting and monitors make.  The forth, I don't know.  I am suspicious of the claim that those are from Ungaro though._

 
Thank ya m'am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's what I thought.  And just to be clear, the seller isn't claiming they are from Ungaro, I brought that up.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I edited my post after I re-read the OP.  I misunderstood.  I was too worked up at the possiblity of peeping some MAC Ungaro to compute, apparently.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2008)

where the heck was i when there was a silver lipglass released!?!?! so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




although i've been collecting mac for about 4-5 years i go through phases of buying everything and then for months i won't even look at what is coming out which i'm guesisng is where i missed it.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 24, 2008)

silver blossom was the working name for lightning.  i'm working on the rest.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 26, 2008)

Mystery solved: http://specktra.net/f250/scoop-chill...9/#post1186419


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, I love these l/g!! I am so addicted to lipglass... (Heatherette: Lipglass, I can't live without lipglass. I even sleep with lipglass...)


----------



## damsel (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_(Heatherette: Lipglass, I can't live without lipglass. I even sleep with lipglass...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol. i love that line.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 26, 2008)

Ice Scape looks beautiful.  I wonder if Silver Blossom is going to be silver with a pink reflect like Pas de Deux.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

Foolishly Fab plushglass is one of my faves. These colors are very similar!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, it is all too much. I feel like it is Christmas and I have collection news dancing in my head.


----------



## Divinity (Jun 26, 2008)

The prospect of giving MAC even MORE money...damn.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 26, 2008)

Those glosses are pretty


----------



## frankenstain (Jun 26, 2008)

Silver Blossom and Ice Scape are my faves. They look so metallic.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 27, 2008)

LOVE cool frosty colorssss...WANT


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

This is what I love about MAC: We get bright funky colours in summer (like C Shock and now Cool Heat), very classical colours in fall (Cult Cherry), a super elegant collection for christmas (Red She Said) and a gorgeous icey collection for winter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can change your look depending on the season!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmm the l/gs definitely look ok... I am looking forward to what the e/s will look like.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 9, 2008)

And FYI the working name for *Pastel Emotion* (the single lipglass from Emanuel Ungaro) was _Cruise Control_.


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This is what I love about MAC: We get bright funky colours in summer (like C Shock and now Cool Heat), very classical colours in fall (Cult Cherry), a super elegant collection for christmas (Red She Said) and a gorgeous icey collection for winter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can change your look depending on the season! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL - you guys on the other side of the planet can speak for yourselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will be in the middle of a roaring summer when that collection is released here...LOL!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL - you guys on the other side of the planet can speak for yourselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will be in the middle of a roaring summer when that collection is released here...LOL!!_

 
Haven't thought about that


----------



## panther27 (Aug 8, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of La Dulceta lipglass?It was mentioned in the Sept issue of CosmoGirl and described as a pastel pink.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Ooh, I am intrigued!  Perhaps it's being released with Red She Said?


----------



## panther27 (Aug 8, 2008)

^^^Oooh I hope so!I can't wait to find out,the name does sorta sound like it belongs in Red She Said


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Has anyone ever heard of La Dulceta lipglass?It was mentioned in the Sept issue of CosmoGirl and described as a pastel pink._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ooh, I am intrigued! Perhaps it's being released with Red She Said?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_^^^Oooh I hope so!I can't wait to find out,the name does sorta sound like it belongs in Red She Said
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry peeps.  its the working name for major minor from electroflash.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_sorry peeps.  its the working name for major minor from electroflash._

 





  I was hoping for a Red She Said l/g as well...


----------

